# Intellicast Radar: Pink and Blue!!!



## Greg (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a start!


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2008)

U tricked me.  All green now. :uzi:  damn dynamic links....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like some white stuff up on the Rock Pile.  Wonder if Rivercoil will head up this weekend :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2008)

billski said:


> U tricked me.  All green now. :uzi:  damn dynamic links....



Some pink still. I've found the Intellicast radar accounts for elevation and depicts frozen to non-frozen precip pretty well. I would bet there is at least some sleet mixing in where the pink returns are depicted. SRO reports that Sugarbush has suspended MTB operations today due to snow at elevation.


----------



## severine (Oct 3, 2008)

billski said:


> U tricked me.  All green now. :uzi:  damn dynamic links....



If you look closely, there are little bits of pink and white on there.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a love hate relationship with my Intellicast link


----------



## hardline (Oct 11, 2008)

i have the link from last year book marked on my phone. i use it all the time.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2008)

It's blue'n over the 'daks!


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2008)

is that white stuff at Titus???


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

billski said:


> is that white stuff at Titus???



April 24....


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> April 24....



got me! :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2008)

Greg said:


>



Seeing some pink and blue working in!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

Lots of blue this morning in ME and NH and along the spine of the Greens!


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh boy!  It's twins!


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


>



Bump for more blue the next few days. Looks like the ADKs and Catskills are already seeing some frozen precip!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like the change over is hitting VT and the cold air is dropping into New England. Sensational! Next 24 hours is going to make me very giddy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2008)

billski said:


> is that white stuff at Titus???



Yeah But that shot is last  April -- but damn they gotta be getting hit now


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2008)

8:45pm:  SNOW in Southern Champlain Valley.  It is definitely snowing up higher in the mountains.  Snow changeover has come earlier than forecast.  No accumulations on the ground...on other surfaces though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2008)

I got about 3 inches in my yard and still snowing steadily with sustained winds -- look like i'll be crankin up my new Ariens 9hp snowblower in the am  ----------- YEE HAA


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I got about 3 inches in my yard and still snowing steadily with sustained winds -- look like i'll be crankin up my new Ariens 9hp snowblower in the am  ----------- YEE HAA



nice the grass is green and the wind is fierce in my Hood...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah and 5 min ago -----------2 huge snowplows plowed the street  its coming pretty good ,sticking , but heavy and wet


----------

